# The OFFICIAL bring back the Squats petition!



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I know. I know. 

Some of you love em'. Some of you hate em'. Some of you have never heard of them or seen them. 

Some of you have given up hope on them. Some of you consistently bring it up again and again. 

Some of you thought they made the perfect edition to 40k. Some of you thought they should have never been in 40k in the first place. 

I will give my $0.02

Bring them back!!!!! They don't have to be an army. They don't need their own codex. All they have be is something similiar to the ogryns and ratlings. One simple unit. That's all. 

For the record, I will never stop asking GW to bring them back. 

Maybe one of the mods can make this a poll. I'd be curious to find out the total number of board members feelings.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Rather not... Just let them stay eaten by the Tyranids or whatever killed the little bastards...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

what are squats?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> what are squats?


Exactly. 

Space dwarfs to be exact. They were terrible to begin with. Bad rules, dumb models and no one liked them. To make a decent ending to a lackluster range GW flushed them into the proverbial toilet of the galaxy. (They were eaten by the Tyranids.)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> (They were eaten by the Tyranids.)


Well, at least that _had _a use after all!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Well, at least that _had _a use after all!


To further enlarge the Tyranid Horde... Yeah!! WOO!! go Squats..... 

SGMAlice


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> To further enlarge the Tyranid Horde... Yeah!! WOO!! go Squats.....
> 
> SGMAlice


Surely, given that the Tyranids assimilate aspects of the devoured race, the hive fleet that ate the Squats suddenly realised its beasties were unaccountable SMALLER than its peers, not enlarged? 

*edit* and this was my 100th post? well, its a random, bad joke - so thats pretty much how it would have wanted to go!  *


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll bet they were chewy buggers


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Enlarge the number of tyranids not the size of individual organisms...
Your humour has failed...

SGMAlice


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> Enlarge the number of tyranids not the size of individual organisms...
> Your humour has failed...
> 
> SGMAlice


Quiet old woman (i shall ignore the fact we're the same age) thou tongue is too sharp for young and fulsome ears. :shout:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Squats were a bad idea at the time and they have been gone since second edition which must be almost 20 years, gone and should be forgotten


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree, my friends Dad still has some sqauts, and they were terrible models. Even for 20 years ago. Their rules sucked too. They were just a bad idea. Why bring them back? They couldnt do anyhting from a game perspective, or fluff perpective. they were just part of the old designers wanting to make 40k Space WHFB, which is still is to some degree.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't we have a squat/tyranid biomorph? how about short sucky genestealer like models armed with lasguns and a 6+ save, maybe give them pointless biomounts and arm them with poor weapons available to most other armies... wait...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Quiet old woman (i shall ignore the fact we're the same age) thou tongue is too sharp for young and fulsome ears. :shout:


How dare thee! Uncouth youngster. Mine ears find thy words offensive. Youth begets no ignorance, share none with your 'young and fulsome ears'



SGMAlice


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> Surely, given that the Tyranids assimilate aspects of the devoured race, the hive fleet that ate the Squats suddenly realised its beasties were unaccountable SMALLER than its peers, not enlarged?


So like... infested squats?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe get the nids an upgrade where nid warriors get mole mortars. I found the rules not too long ago and found it funny.

Concerning squats I would not want an army of them back but since every marine chapter has to have a company survive the deadliest atrocities (eaten by tyranids etc) so why not have any squats survive. Even if very few.

In conclusion I want squats at least mentioned in fluff but not return as an army.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I don't think some of you get it. I will try and break it down in simpler terms. 

I'm not saying bring back the old models. I'm not saying bring back the old rules. I'll be the first to agree that neither was good. 

And to those that think "space dwarves" don't belong??? Wow. I must have missed the part where space elves, space dark elves, space hobbits, space ogres, space goblins, and space orcs fit into the picture. But space dwarves??? Perish the thought! That's just crazy talk. Crazy talk I say!!!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

You forgot Space Cockroaches XD

SGMAlice


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440349a&prodId=prod450005a

Well, we know that at least one of the little buggers is still alive...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats the point. We have psace everyhting. We made it 20 years without space dwarfs. Let them stay dead. Like the Zoats. We clearly dont need them.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> You forgot Space Cockroaches XD
> 
> SGMAlice


Actually I don't mind the nids so much.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Sure, they can be like tech-priests or something.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

What's a Squat you ask nothing an idea people/idot fanboys opf dwarves think that every fantasy army has to have a 40k equivalent. GW has never heard of or ever seen a squat the closest thing they have to this supposed squat is the white dwarf in space model for WD subscribers as a fun pose! 

I think we should start up a let's never speak of the squat's petition again right here right now!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well l am going to say no to Squat's because,

1. l really did not like there fluff at all
2. l really hate it when an army comes back to life
3. there are alot more things they need to do 1st (Necrons, Sob etc)
4. there is no need for more armys

p.s. l read alot of marvel and can you guess my most hated hero that begins with a C and never seems to stay dead


----------



## Kurrent (Mar 22, 2010)

Nothing like an army that gets cover 99% of the time. Think about... squats are so small getting TLoS would be a pain in the arse.

I am against squats coming back. Also I am against people who use the old old carnifex model... the damn thing fits on a 40mm base, its a god damn carnifex it can flip a tank yet it is barely bigger than a terminator model? WTF! I think I woudl have to punch someone who did the same sort of cheese... aka... using squat models as C:SM with an allied unit of squat GK. 

fucking assholes no fuckin' squats!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Thats the point. We have psace everyhting. We made it 20 years without space dwarfs. Let them stay dead. Like the Zoats. We clearly dont need them.


Then we shall kill him... And make sure he is not...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> Quiet old woman (i shall ignore the fact we're the same age) thou tongue is too sharp for young and fulsome ears. :shout:





SGMAlice said:


> How dare thee! Uncouth youngster. Mine ears find thy words offensive. Youth begets no ignorance, share none with your 'young and fulsome ears'
> 
> 
> 
> SGMAlice


You two should just get a room already. Jesus.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nooooooo! Nononono! NO!

Games Workshop takes foreverx2 to update non-BA/SW/Nilla Marines codexes as it is. The last thing we need is them having yet another codex to do, not to mention the entire line of models they would have to make and market.

Unless of course you feel like Dark Eldar should wait 20 years for their codex next time, in which case bring on the Squats.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Deathscythe4722 said:


> Nooooooo! Nononono! NO!
> 
> Games Workshop takes foreverx2 to update non-BA/SW/Nilla Marines codexes as it is. The last thing we need is them having yet another codex to do, not to mention the entire line of models they would have to make and market.
> 
> Unless of course you feel like Dark Eldar should wait 20 years for their codex next time, in which case bring on the Squats.


As much as I like squats this is the exact reason why they shouldn't bring the back. Unless of course Forgewrold do them as an army. They could make the big behemouth and land trains and those balloon things they had from epic.

Squats did have some nice rules, and for the time the figures were accetable. Trikes were certainly funny. 

So its a no for the main GW studio to work on them from me.

Edit: Forgot to say that the Zoat were an great idea and really really need to be brought back somehow. They were awesome looking models.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I say squat the Squat's comeback. No need to add more pressure to the already streched capacity GW has to release new codices for old armies. Once all the armies are updated, then we can start thinking on a new army (which come to think of it, will never happen).


----------



## harrytheschmuck (Nov 4, 2008)

How about bringing them back as a unit in the guard codex and the tau codex? I'm sure some squats would have travelled from their homelands and survived being eaten. If you read the orks latest codex Gaz makes a reference to squats.

I personally am making my own squat models using guard and dwarfs. ill get some photos up asap


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know why they take so long to release codices; they were really fast in 3rd.
Maybe someone with a whip needs to keep the writers in line (as in, write faster and no more screwing up armies like they did Chaos, Eldar, Space Marines...).


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

harrytheschmuck said:


> How about bringing them back as a unit in the guard codex and the tau codex? I'm sure some squats would have travelled from their homelands and survived being eaten. If you read the orks latest codex Gaz makes a reference to squats.
> 
> I personally am making my own squat models using guard and dwarfs. ill get some photos up asap


That's what I've been trying to say over the chorus of immature whelps who can't read properly. Space dwarves don't need their own codex, army, etc. 

They need only be an elite unit of abhumans for the IG. I know just the place for them too. A proper assault unit. (ogryns are a whole different topic)

Kudos to you though Harry! I never thought of them coming back in the next tau codex. That makes sense as well. I just prefer them for the IG as that's what I play.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why not make squat army by using fantasy dwarf figures under the ork rules?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Imperious Rex said:


> That's what I've been trying to say over the chorus of immature whelps who can't read properly. Space dwarves don't need their own codex, army, etc.


Quote for the truth. No need for Squats at all.



> They need only be an elite unit of abhumans for the IG. I know just the place for them too. A proper assault unit. (ogryns are a whole different topic)


Aww damn, you were doing so well and all. Ogryn's AREN'T dedicated assault units? And does an army need one of everything, really? Ogryns are in, because they're established, and guess what, ALIVE. 



> Kudos to you though Harry! I never thought of them coming back in the next tau codex. That makes sense as well. I just prefer them for the IG as that's what I play.


Course., makes perfect sense. An eaten race coming back to life just because a particular army takes in aliens. And then we get down to the crux of the matter. "My army doesn't contain enough units" (excluding unique characters, 37, I think being the highest currently available - and that's not including Forge World). 

Fuck sake, stop pissing in the wind and just make Ogryns as Squats if you're that desperate.

This thread gave me shits and giggles. Official? Oh, so you work for GW Developement and Financial Teams, do you?

Edit: Fuck me, it's a VV.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

humakt said:


> Unless of course Forgewrold do them as an army. They could make the big behemouth and land trains and those balloon things they had from epic.
> 
> Squats did have some nice rules, and for the time the figures were accetable. Trikes were certainly funny.


Overlord Airships.

I played Squats unbeaten for all of second ed, so rated the rules.
Exo Armour (Trikes) Guild bikers and Thunderers with five heavy bolters. evil amount of fire power.



Imperious Rex said:


> That's what I've been trying to say over the chorus of immature whelps who can't read properly. Space dwarves don't need their own codex, army, etc.
> 
> They need only be an elite unit of abhumans for the IG. I know just the place for them too. A proper assault unit. (ogryns are a whole different topic)
> 
> Kudos to you though Harry! I never thought of them coming back in the next tau codex. That makes sense as well. I just prefer them for the IG as that's what I play.


Pretty much where they started. 
Squats manufactured stuff for the Imperium.

I like the Tau idea.



Stephen_Newman said:


> Why not make squat army by using fantasy dwarf figures under the ork rules?


Ancestors forbid, Squats suffered _hatred_ for Orks. 
I saw some using the older Salamanders rules that worked though.


Coming back as a dex is not happening and probably shouldn't


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, Squats offer nothing new. Other races can do everything that Squats would be able to.

If anything, id say bring back Zoats.
Zoats > Squats


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Fuck sake, stop pissing in the wind and just make Ogryns as Squats if you're that desperate.
> 
> This thread gave me shits and giggles. Official? Oh, so you work for GW Developement and Financial Teams, do you?
> 
> Edit: Fuck me, it's a VV.


Uhh. I chalk that up as a no to dwarves. Let me know when the steroids wear off or the midol kicks in. Take it easy cupcake.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Agreed with Vaz, what's the point in saying - Hey let's throw in another useuless recruited race into the Tau army that will make them better! 

How bout NO! It would be a waste of 

1) GW money
2) GW time
3) GW talent
4) GW paper (and judging on price of most things they sell and have it's bound to be at least $20 a sheet)
5) GW effort (as knwoing them they wont chqnge them to be an "uber kick butt unit" they will just be something to the equivalent of ratlings)

Get over the Squats it's not that hard - they're short enough as is!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Imperious Rex said:


> Uhh. I chalk that up as a no to dwarves. Let me know when the steroids wear off or the midol kicks in. Take it easy cupcake.


Don't be insulting. What right exactly do you have to insult anyone who disagree's with your position on a matter?

I insult Jack Jack, solely because he dropped out of the devils arsehole with his views and opinions lacking any empathy or emotion, but not because he told me to stop pissing into the wind about suddenly miraculously letting a race which got killed off get reborn.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

ok. what do you guys have against squats? They were a race created by GW for players to use and they were an interesting army. honestly they update ATLEAST one space marine codex each year why cant they spend time on like that on squats, dark eldar(who are FINALLY being updated), Inquistion(no wait there making a new codex for them), and necrons(with no update in sight). I mean whats so hard about that?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440168a&rootCatGameStyle=
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440176a&rootCatGameStyle=
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440165a&rootCatGameStyle=
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440180a&rootCatGameStyle=
(they use a form of space marines)
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440177a&rootCatGameStyle=
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440167a&rootCatGameStyle=
(only included because they say SM)
this proves my point the GW spends too much time on the SM.
and not one of you have brought this up yet.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

My gaming group currently allows both squats and zoats in apocalypse games with homegrown rules, they tend to be allies for the main armies. Zoats we've decided can have become inducted into the tau empire as they were emmisaries and diplomats first and warriors second. The squats are able to ally with imperial forces.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440168a&rootCatGameStyle=
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440176a&rootCatGameStyle=
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440165a&rootCatGameStyle=
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440180a&rootCatGameStyle=
> ...


Not wanting Squats =/= Wanting Space Marines. I both hate Squats, and hate that Space Marines are so popular.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

You're more likely to find headlight fluid than to see Squats make an official return.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> Not wanting Squats =/= Wanting Space Marines. I both hate Squats, and hate that Space Marines are so popular.


I hate that attractive people get laid more than ugly people- ain't life a fucker?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Holmstrom said:


> You're more likely to find headlight fluid than to see Squats make an official return.


headlight fluid is found anytime you have a bad headlight seal and there is heavy rain or you drive through a lot of water. :biggrin: It's called water. Still. Probably not going to see squats. I think the necrons phased out all together so we won't be seeing them anymore. Dark Eldar have just been standing in a shadow and GW couldn't seem them because they're so dark. They just stepped out recently into the light. SM are like spoiled children always crying out for things, therefore getting them. The rest are just shit out of luck. Whenever GW feels like getting to things, they get to them. A large portion of threads is just people wanting, wishing, whining, discussing, bitching, and moaning about a unit, a codex, or an army being updated or adding.
i'm done,

woog out!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

ok then. why did GW gat rid of the squats then?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_(Warhammer_40,000)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Not wanting Squats =/= Wanting Space Marines. I both hate Squats, and hate that Space Marines are so popular.


I hate Space Marines' popularity as well, but i think of it this way: If any army had to be played more than any other, who wouldn't want it to be SM? Imagine if most people played Tau or Orks instead. It would suck wouldn't it? SM are also arguably the easiest to beat, because most lists are made to counter MEQ!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> ok then. why did GW gat rid of the squats then?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_(Warhammer_40,000)


Are you actually asking a question or simply telling us that the wiki link answers that question?

I'll answer it anyway- the Squats aren't around any more because they were shit in every way that mattered.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Because Games Workshop felt that Space Dwarves was just another typical stereotype (not that there's such a thing as an atypical stereotype) that the universe could do without.

You have:

Scousers - Space Marines
Americans - Guard
Aliens from Starship Troopers - Tyranids
Japanese - Tau
Scottish - Orks
Vampires - Blood Angels
Romans - Ultramarines
Teutonic Order - Dark Angels
Token African-American - Salamanders
Ruski's - Vostroyans/Valhallan
French - Grots
Vikings - Wolves
Templars - Templars
Space Elves - Eldar
**** Space Elves (well, even more **** space elves) - DEldar
Mongols - Scars
Taliban - Tallarn

Get any more in, and you're looking at a law suit.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

do you guys not like them because they are space dwarfs? well what about eldar? they are space elves and i dont hear anyone complaining about them. honestly if eldar had gone and squats had stayed we would be having this conversation about eldar.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I like Dwarves in Fantasy but the Squats were a crap joke race that added very, very little to 40k. I can't really say how I'd feel if the Eldar had been removed instead of the Squats, I can't imagine I would miss the Eldar- mainly because I never would have played them so it would be hard miss what I don't know about.

GW won't bring back the Squats, in fact I'd be willing to get a petition started in order to ensure they don't, and you know what? I bet GW listens to my petition more than this one even if I'm the only one who signs it.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

so why not try to fit them in?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> so why not try to fit them in?


Counter-argument: why should GW try to fit them in?

Why waste such a huge amount of money on a project that is extremely risky in terms of potential to generate sales?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

well why dont WE try to find a way to fit them in.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

For what it is worth, I seem to remember at the time that Squats were not liked by the design team or by the majority of players, they were a niche army that didn't have a big enough fan base to justify expanding the range or the fluff much. Hence they were easy to justify getting rid of as they had a small range and less fluff so weren't very popular...

Circular argument maybe, but GW has done it to a lot of armies that have proved less popular, your Fantasy equivalent recently is Chaos Dwarfs who suffer the same ignoble fate currently. They have even done it to a point with current armies who have proved less popular for whatever reason so have been left at the back of the queue, standing on the edge of being reborn or ditched.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's what we've been saying all along.

Use them how you want; but there's no point pissing in the wind where GW are concerned.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaggedjaw said:


> well why dont WE try to find a way to fit them in.


Because it's a waste of time? At best, we come up with a Heresy Online version of Codex: Squats or Codex: Short, Fat and Drunk or whatever and maybe two dozen people use it once or twice in friendly games or Apocalypse. Then home-brewn crappiness is lost to the void and we've all wasted our time.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Wait the squats are still important. think of it. many of their worlds have had a direct relation to the second and third war for Armageddon. As well as for the recovery of commissar yarrick's tank. how can you say that isn't important. They even mention the squats in gunheads.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaggedjaw said:


> Wait the squats are still important. think of it. many of their worlds have had a direct relation to the second and third war for Armageddon. As well as for the recovery of commissar yarrick's tank. how can you say that isn't important. They even mention the squats in gunheads.



They're not important because the race is almost entirely dead. Also, happening to help recover the Fortress of Arrogance isn't really that notable an achievement.

The Squats stopped being important right about the time that they were om nom'd by the Nids.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> Wait the squats are still important. think of it. many of their worlds have had a direct relation to the second and third war for Armageddon. As well as for the recovery of commissar yarrick's tank. how can you say that isn't important. They even mention the squats in gunheads.


Which worlds? And what exactly does it say in _Gunheads_? Because I've got that book but no Squat references jumped out at me.

Face facts, the Squats are the least important and influential race in the galaxy (in terms of the races we can play as)- even Dark Eldar are a more important race than the stunties.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

isn't that the ork name for them? from the current codex?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Or*c* armybook, and always have been.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

they still mention them. more than what you can say for the DE or necrons on average.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The only other mention of squats before the ork codex would be that trike riding one from the inquisition war trilogy.

They were extremely goofy. However some of the ideas now would be ridiculous now. In a world where people carry guns that can melt land raiders and we have trike riding midgets. 

Funniest thing though was if you painted the skin blue and hats white they looked EXACTLY like smurfs!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

...really?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Tell THIS does not look like a smurf:

View attachment 8376


Funny, eh?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

so a poor design concept on some of the models that people could exploit to make them look cheesier. and that looks like the demirug. OMG! DEMIRUG ARE SPACE SMURFS!!!
THATS EVEN WORSE!!!
QUICK SUPPORT THE LESSER OF 2 EVILS AND HELP THE SQUATS GET BACK INSTEAD OF THE DEMIRUG!
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=129186547122055&ref=ts


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaggedjaw said:


> they still mention them. more than what you can say for the DE or necrons on average.


They mention the Hrud pretty frequently too, yet they don't deserve a Codex by default just because they're talked about a lot.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

...who are the hrud?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

A race of shadow dwelling scavengers who in the last 10 years have been mentioned many more times than Squats by GW.

Both the DE and Necrons are in more fluff/fiction by a large degree than the Squats, to say otherwise is to make an incorrect statement.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> A race of shadow dwelling scavengers who in the last 10 years have been mentioned many more times than Squats by GW.


Yeah, the Hrud show up everywhere. They were even in the Xenology book.



> Both the DE and Necrons are in more fluff/fiction by a large degree than the Squats, to say otherwise is to make an incorrect statement.


No kidding. Heck, even the Dark Eldar got attention in the Battle Missions and Apocalypse supplements. No such luck for the Inquisition or Squats, though.

It's clear that GW has no intention or revisiting the Squats or bringing them back. For every fan of the race that wants them to come back you have one person who would actively oppose their re-introduction, two people that couldn't care less and three that would ask, "Who are the Squats?".

Squats aren't gonna happen, silly petitions or otherwise.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

thats all they know about them? thats kind of sad. i mean the squats had a few moments on the top but the hruds have had nothing. now i want to know more on them.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well there is more on the Hrud (not much more because they're not a playable race and never have been) but we're not going to write a detailed review of them for you.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

well can you send me a detailed review of them. they sound interesting.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Did not Jervis Johnson once say that the Squats will be forever gone from 40k and wont make a return to the tabletop, and something about that if you have some of them, then you could use them as Rattlings or use the normal IG rules...? So they will not come back, and thats the way it should be!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

what if eldar had gone away instead? just imagine(like your in twilight zone) that the eldar were removed because they were a race with little fluff and no support. would you be saying the same things now?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> well can you send me a detailed review of them. they sound interesting.


Not without sending you my copy of _Xenology_ (hint- the world will burn before that book leaves my possession).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Not without sending you my copy of _Xenology_ (hint- the world will burn before that book leaves my possession).


So, cyclonic torpedos or lance strikes? 

And on the subject of the Hrud, check Lexicanum (You know that site, dont you...?)


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

cant you just make it a pdf or something?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.warhammer.cz/img/Clanky/Hrud.jpg
interesting.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> http://www.warhammer.cz/img/Clanky/Hrud.jpg
> interesting.


Even more interesting:
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hrud


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> cant you just make it a pdf or something?


Did you just ask me to scan my copy of _Xenology_ on to my computer and send you a digital copy?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Did you just ask me to scan my copy of _Xenology_ on to my computer and send you a digital copy?


Would that not take quite a lot of time?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

i meant put it online. people do it with old white dwarfs so why not put it online. is the book rare or something?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> is the book rare or something?


Hmm... A hard question... If someone would rather see the world burn than give it to you, then I would say "yes"...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> i meant put it online. people do it with old white dwarfs so why not put it online. is the book rare or something?


Damn I was hoping you'd get the hint I was trying to throw your way so I wouldn't have to do this.

The book is fairly rare but really the reason I'm not going to be putting it on to my computer and sending PDF files to people is that it's against the rules. Heresy-Online's rules prohibit the sharing of Official GW books/codexes digitally and the requesting of said books.

Baron



Heresy-Online Forum Rules said:


> *Do not posts links to illegal PDF downloads anywhere on Heresy. On the same note do not send them via PM or request them anywhere. *Similarly, while discussion of mould-making and casting are not strictly against the rules, any discussion regarding the duplication and/or counterfeiting of GW (or other companies) miniatures or parts is forbidden.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Damn I was hoping you'd get the hint I was trying to throw your way so I wouldn't have to do this.
> 
> The book is fairly rare but really the reason I'm not going to be putting it on to my computer and sending PDF files to people is that it's against the rules. Heresy-Online's rules prohibit the sharing of Official GW books/codexes digitally and the requesting of said books.
> 
> Baron


Look, most people are blind and ignorant until you start throwing walls of red text in their direction, so I think you should do that a bit more often... No offense towards anyone, thats just what I have generally noticed here on the forum....


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

oh sorry about that then.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Because Games Workshop felt that Space Dwarves was just another typical stereotype (not that there's such a thing as an atypical stereotype) that the universe could do without.
> 
> You have:
> 
> ...



The Black Templars always reminded me more of the Hospitaller (Knights of Malta) Knights. Templar just sounds better.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

ok look at these photos and honestly tell me that you cant say that atleast one of them is awesome or cool.
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?g...al&view=global&subj=61594089032&id=1424067123


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Some look cool, but nothing really makes me want Squats in the game.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would love to see more alien races, but i would prefer non fantasy stereotype races and more original stuff like the tau and Nids. failing that just expand what we already have


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

i meant look at all of the photos.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Squats do look good, but GW needs some originality. If they were to make one more fantasy-based army, I'd like it to be Vampire Counts without a doubt. We simply don't need Space Dwarfs. You could a custim codex if you want, or just use 'em as either Guard or Orks.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

well since you brought it up in this one game im making there are tecno vampires. 
and squats hate orks remember?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I liked the squats, problem is i like CSM's and Guard more. So they were an army i was not interested in buying. I still have and original mole mortar team, and they get a game from time to time as a standard mortar team. I don't see them comming back and i can understand why. However i think the love for the squats is partially due to the pathetic and limp wristed effort that gw put into the fluff of their demise. If that had been done in a more compitant way than 'Tyranids ate them' then this probably wouldn't be happening and people would move on.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> well since you brought it up in this one game im making there are tecno vampires.
> and squats hate orks remember?


Oh, the joys of intelligence. I like using mine. Why don't you use yours?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Like it or not it makes sense to make squats out of the ork codex. They share similar characteristics that can be interpreted in the rules. Such as being stubborn (represented by mob rule), tough (both have T4) have some close combat punch but not extremely good at it (only S3 but have furious charge and 2 attacks) and do not make extensive use of vehicles.

Marines are too much for them to pull off and being guard makes them too weedy in CC


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> i meant look at all of the photos.


The photos of a couple of squat models with the rest made up of existing, newish, GW models that were just converted? What's the point?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> The photos of a couple of squat models with the rest made up of existing, newish, GW models that were just converted? What's the point?


possibility


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah. Sos mate but there is no possibility of them coming back. They were a big joke on GW's part.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

no i meant possibility for what they could look like or how they could improve them. and honestly i prefer the squats to the Demiurg by a long shot.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

When will people realise petitioning GW with just members of a forum (to bring back a dead race they deny the existance of) will do nothing considering GW leagal team already sue the pants of half these places when they get the chance to. 

What makes you think 200 people (if you even got that) will make them change thier mind about a race that's "dead" and have said they will never been made again!

Everyone complains enough about GW from models to art to prices, all they are going to bget from you even if they did do it is more complaining when you have to pay $60 for 10squat models, get over them yourself and finally shut up about squats!!!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

...ok. Where did you get that number from? And so far I've found 170 people who want to see the squats again. and that number is still growing. Besides most of the people aren't even on any of the forums that we use.
by the way Warvault created this that we can use as a codex.
http://homepage.eircom.net/~thevault/warvault/40k/squats/index.html


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

It's highly unlikely that the Squats will come back, I mean look at the Praetorian Guard, they didn't even get mentioned one bit in the IG codex, they're simply something that GW are ashamed of and unfortunately will try to erase them from most records of fluff we have left of them. We should just move on, we don't want to stagnate like the Emperor's turd in the Golden Toilet...


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

wait who are they?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

jaggedjaw said:


> wait who are they?


Exactly


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Just proved our point. Forget about squats already and enjoy what we have. There is enough variety already.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> wait who are they?


Consider GWs attempt to erase them from the fluff succesfull!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> ...ok. Where did you get that number from? And so far I've found 170 people who want to see the squats again. and that number is still growing. Besides most of the people aren't even on any of the forums that we use.
> by the way Warvault created this that we can use as a codex.
> http://homepage.eircom.net/~thevault/warvault/40k/squats/index.html


Where did I get the number 200 from nowhere I was saying even if you managed to get to a number like that you would get nothing from GW. 

The so far and growing 170 people you have telling the world leader in its market to bring a dead race they don't care for or want anything to do with back is like the same amount of people to sign a petition together saying we dont like Halo so Ubisoft and Microsoft and etc who produce them should stop doing so.

Thios petition will have no affect whatsoever, it will be looked at (if that) and the minute GW see the word Squats written on it, it will be thrown into the outside filing cabinet!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok let me do a quick analogy with you guys.
Lets say that each of the exclamation points represent someone who supports a cause.
!
Not much force right?
Well how about now?
!!
Now?
!!!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Bad analogy because more than 1 exclamation point just makes some appear to be of sub-par intelligence.

It doesn't matter if you get a few hundred or even thousand signatures, GW and most of their fan base don't want the Squats back and to be honest it wouldn't be financially viable for them to bring them back any time soon even if enough desire was there (which, again, it isn't).


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

And you are positive of this how? Did you post that question to every single last Games workshop related blog in the world?
And numbers due matter. A petition or Group with only one person(!) is less powerful then a petition or group with 200 people (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
or even a thousand people
(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
The fact remains that if you get enough people then you can do almost anything(almost being the key word).
And i used exclamation points to show that they are making a statement.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Heresy Online has a fairly diverse section of society (as we should being the 4th largest 40k forum) and the response has been overwhelmingly negative to your petition- please, go to BoLS, Warseer, Dakka, Bolter&Chainsword etc and present the same argument.

If less than 50% of people support your point of view then you've failed because you're already starting at a severe disadvantage in that the company who your petitioning have stated categorically that they will *not* bring back the Squats.

Edit: the exclamation points are making a statement, but trust me it's not a complimentary one for you


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GW will never care about that a few hundred guys want some long dead/Forgotten race back, as there are ca.100 times more of us that want them to quietly stay in their graves and deal with their fates... If I have heard correctly, old players were never all that positive to see a new race like the Tau pop up, so why would they want the Squats to come back and cause more trouble now when they have got rid of an annoying threat?


And all those exclamation points make you look like an idiot... Take away a few (All of them) and that sentence would make some sense to me...


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

That seems like a good idea. I will do that.
The poll thing Not the exclamation point thing.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Tell us the results you get... But I would not be surprised to hear that they gave you the same answers... (Although I am not sure about the mad Warseer guys... [Based on what I have heard...])


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

squats? ew. I wasnt into the hobby when they were around but from what i have seen and learned about them I dont really care much if they come back. They didn't fit too well into the 40k universe.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

We do NOT want squats back. They struggle to balance army release with the other 2 systems as it is without adding more to it. I would prefer the inquisition to merge and release a single book containing all the special marine chapters rather than releasing them individually al la angels of death. Squats were stupid anyway. End arguement now please or every time you mention squats I will kill 2 hippies.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You know what? The squats... Ouh... Sorry... Now I have caused the deaths of two poor hippies... [Rejoices]


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

How do you know if you'll like something based on what other people say. I originally HATED Dark Eldar but after seeing(and experiencing) a few massacres(with them winning) They gained my up most respect for how well they preformed(and the fact the one of their generals is a TANK). So it may take some time for people who have never seen them in action(Baron Spikey i'm talking to you because you would have only been 6 when the squats were discontinued.)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> How do you know if you'll like something based on what other people say.


Cause I have made my homewor... Erh, research, and I came to the conclusion that they did *NOT* fit into the fluff... So lets just let them die away and drink a bear, erh, Coca-Cola :drinks:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Doesnt matter what age people were when they died mate, I wasn't around for them but dug up the rules heck I wasnt around for rogue trader days (too young) but we have a guy instore who has the 40k battle/wargear cards - I can easily look at them and go no I don't like them if I went through and thought that.

In your last post your saying that Baron Spikey has never seen the [email protected]$%T rules at all ever - just because he was 6 when they died off doesn't mean someone who he knows in his gaming community (whom is older) didn't hold onto the rules and show him if he asked about them.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you seen what the mole mortar can do? Have you seen the squats fight anyone? And how do you know that they wont fit? Just because you think you know all there is to something doesn't mean that you know everything about it. They could change the fluff to fit like they have done TO EVERY ONE ELSE(what an unusual concept.)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I wasn't born when the Vietnam War was going on doesn't mean I won't know if I 'd be partial to a bit of jungle combat hell against an entrenched, out numbering foe. (I wouldn't be partial to it for the record)

They *could* change the fluff, just like they did with everyone else, but obviously GW didn't and doesn't want to otherwise they would have.

Why do we have to have seen specific weapons to know that we don't want the race?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok in the Vietnam was the Viet cong(the outnumbering force) were guerrilla fighters who had no permanent bases or fortifications. 
If your going to make a comparison ATLEAST make sure it is accurate.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I may have misconstrued what I meant when I used the word entrenched, I didn't mean they literally were a stationary force who used trenches ala WW1, but more that there were areas of Vietnam that they had heavily fortified (and no I don't mean as in medieval castle style fortified) and...why the fuck does this matter? I've not got a degree in history, I don't care about the details of vietnam, I was making a god damn overly-exaggerated analogy!

(Also I'm aware that the Guerilla fighters were called the Vietcong, or 'Charlie').


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Look lets get back on topic. Why exactly do you all hate the Squats? tell me honestly.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

We have been telling you honestly, they're a joke race that don't really fit in with the ethos of 40k, as Squats they occupy no particular niche in the game that isn't already filled by another race- we don't just want a complete port of Fantasy in space, that's why the closest thing to Skaven in 40k are the Hrud who have nothing in common with rodents.

Now you tell us a good reason why you like them? (And saying _'Because they were removed'_ is a bullshit answer for the record)


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

I like them because they were a race created by GW that they denied ever existed and because of that people have fierce debates over weather or not to bring them back because some people just don't want to see an old army on the table again because their opinions have been shaped by what they have heard from people who don't like something (whom are usually many times more vocal than those who do like something) and eventual this hatred just became so bad that now people hate them and have never even see what they can do in battle. They should have just updated all their stuff. I mean look at the Eldar. They were originally(and still are) little more than space elves but no one seems to care about that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> I like them because they were a race created by GW that they denied ever existed and because of that people have fierce debates over weather or not to bring them back because some people just don't want to see an old army on the table again because their opinions have been shaped by what they have heard from people who don't like something (whom are usually many times more vocal than those who do like something) and eventual this hatred just became so bad that now people hate them and have never even see what they can do in battle. They should have just updated all their stuff. I mean look at the Eldar. They were originally(and still are) little more than space elves but no one seems to care about that.


1) GW have never denied the Squats existed.

2) Your mistaking dislike for hatred, it's often the case with people in your situation- you seem to think that because so many people tell you reasons why they dislike something, and then get combative when you dismiss their arguments, that they hate the subject you like and that because so many 'hate' this thing there must be this great conspiracy of inherited bad feelings. Trust me there is no conspiracy, you're just ignoring anything that doesn't gel with your own point of view.

3) The game designers said they couldn't come up with anything that would allow the Squats to continue with the new direction that 40k was taking.

4) The Eldar were always capricious Raiders and so fitted perfectly with the grimmer re-imagination of the 40k universe.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

1.Show me any current fluff that the squats are in
2.if you dislike something you are basically saying that at one point you had respect for it. Although, dislike and hate are practically the same word.
3.didn't they say that about alot of removed races?(chaos dwarfs come to mind)
also why are you posting here if you dont like the squats? This forum is for people who want the squats back and because of your guys posts the people who do want them back dont want to post do to all of the negative posts so they have to support it in other ways. 
Also Baron Spikey are your supposed to be one of the admins for the site? If so then you are supposed to help keep the peace in the forums, not create more chaos.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> I like them because they were a race created by GW that they denied ever existed and because of that people have fierce debates over weather or not to bring them back because some people just don't want to see an old army on the table again because their opinions have been shaped by what they have heard from people who don't like something (whom are usually many times more vocal than those who do like something) and eventual this hatred just became so bad that now people hate them and have never even see what they can do in battle. They should have just updated all their stuff. I mean look at the Eldar. They were originally(and still are) little more than space elves but no one seems to care about that.


Now your just looking for hatred. So far most people just dont like them and dont want want them in 40k. No one has actually gone out and said "I hate squats". But since it seems you misunderstand the meaning of hatred i think its time I bring my viewpoint to this debate:

I HATE SQUATS!
Why do I hate squats?
1. They bring nothing new to 40k. We already have dudes with sick beards (SW) and thats the only reason I would actually like squats.

2. Theyre extremely unorigonal. Why make ugly space dwarves when we could have a new interesting race or even just better models ofr the ones we already have.

3. In gaming terms they wouldnt bring anything new to the table. theyd likely play a lot like guard or SMs so theres no real need for another race like them.

4. Its pretty obvious that very few people actually like squats, If you look at your poll right now its 9 to 1(probably you) against bringing back squats. Why would GW bring back a race that almost noone likes?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> 1.Show me any current fluff that the squats are in
> 2.if you dislike something you are basically saying that at one point you had respect for it. Although, dislike and hate are practically the same word.
> 3.didn't they say that about alot of removed races?(chaos dwarfs come to mind)
> also why are you posting here if you dont like the squats? This forum is for people who want the squats back and because of your guys posts the people who do want them back dont want to post do to all of the negative posts so they have to support it in other ways.
> Also Baron Spikey are your supposed to be one of the admins for the site? If so then you are supposed to help keep the peace in the forums, not create more chaos.


#1 They aren't because they are fucking dead!
#2 No and fuck no.
#3 Don't care.
#4 Get over it. You included a poll which asked for peoples opinions. If you get your panties in a twist just because others disagree don't include a poll.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok why are you posting here if you don't like them? This thread is for people to show their support for the Squats not bash the heck out of them because they feel like it. If you want to do that just make another thread called"dont bring back the squats" and complain all you want there. Otherwise just keep it to yourselves.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm... That was weird. iPhone magically transported me from one thread to another. Never seen that before. Disregard all that jazz about polls. Anywho, people have the right to voice their own opinion. Get over it.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Ok why are you posting here if you don't like them? This thread is for people to show their support for the Squats not bash the heck out of them because they feel like it. If you want to do that just make another thread called"dont bring back the squats" and complain all you want there. Otherwise just keep it to yourselves.


If you only got responces from people who like squats this would be a pretty boring thread cause im pretty sure your the only one and you cant even come up with a good arguement as to why.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

We should definitely bring back squats, everyone needs toned thighs.




(sorry)


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok i didn't make this thread Imperious Rex did. And when someone asked who they were you just said exactly or gave a bad description of what they were and then began ranting about how their only use was TYRANID food. 
the only real good comment was made by the guy who created it:
"And to those that think "space dwarves" don't belong??? Wow. I must have missed the part where space elves, space dark elves, space hobbits, space ogres, space goblins, and space orcs fit into the picture. But space dwarves??? Perish the thought! That's just crazy talk. Crazy talk I say!!!"


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Varakir said:


> We should definitely bring back squats, everyone needs toned thighs.
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry)


I WILL DESTROY YOU!!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

why its an ok joke. Actually it seems that the only real error with them was the name.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> I like them because they were a race created by GW that they denied ever existed and because of that people have fierce debates over weather or not to bring them back


Fierce debate? I think the mass people in this thread have all said No to bringing the Squats back, very little debate at all, the only supporter generaly seems to be you, meaning its a very 1 sided debate and even then its in our favour of 'No' sio surely you have lost the debate and there for should let this thread be no?



jaggedjaw said:


> 1.Show me any current fluff that the squats are in
> 2.if you dislike something you are basically saying that at one point you had respect for it. Although, dislike and hate are practically the same word.
> 3.didn't they say that about alot of removed races?(chaos dwarfs come to mind)
> also why are you posting here if you dont like the squats? This forum is for people who want the squats back and because of your guys posts the people who do want them back dont want to post do to all of the negative posts so they have to support it in other ways.


1. GW killed the off so why the hell would they be in current fluff, last time i check allowing for something to die and not mentioning the dead isnt a denial.
2. No you can dislike something without ever having respect for it, Lady Gaga for example, ive never liked her songs, think they are boring and terrible and never once had respect for her music (if you could call it that) yet a dislike her, wonder why that is ? 
3. There is a difference between removed and killed off, why would space faring races in times of war want to mention a dead speices who they never cared for? And let me get this striaght you sayign that al the people who want the Squats back arent posting because of our views against your petition? Have you ever considered no one is posting in favour because no one other than you wants them back? 

Actualy this FORUM is for anyone, this THREAD is a petition for the Squats to come back and since forums are a nice place for free speech we are just openly stating our views



> Also Baron Spikey are your supposed to be one of the admins for the site? If so then you are supposed to help keep the peace in the forums, not create more chaos.


How is he causing chaos? Surely your the one causing chaos not him?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Im saying admins are only supposed to be neutral in discussions(no matter what).
And i've been getting messages from people who support it but aren't posting.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Then maybe they should grow a pair? If they support it, post, so you dont look like the only idiot argueing a moot point.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

And aliens stole my homework. If they don't want to defends their point of view then what good is that info?

Also, they have the right to defend their views. They just make sure fuckwhipes don't screw everything up.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Blue Liger said:


> What's a Squat you ask nothing an idea people/idot fanboys opf dwarves think that every fantasy army has to have a 40k equivalent. GW has never heard of or ever seen a squat the closest thing they have to this supposed squat is the white dwarf in space model for WD subscribers as a fun pose!
> 
> I think we should start up a let's never speak of the squat's petition again right here right now!


Stuff like that convinces new supporters of the squats not to join in.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Im saying admins are only supposed to be neutral in discussions(no matter what).
> And i've been getting messages from people who support it but aren't posting.


Why should admins have to have no opinion on anything? Seems to me that freedom of speech laws apply to admins just as much as the rest of us.

Considering that this is the OFFICIAL bring back the squats (little bastards) petition, why would people that support the little bastards not post. 

Show this petition to GW and see if they change their mind about killing the little bastards:laugh:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

If they are so bothered that the MAJORITY of the members, dont want a race, they should post. If not go make your own squat love forum, you and your 20-25 members will be very happy with your baseless oppinions and ideas.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Due to all of the negative comments this petition is about as useful as having 6 codexs for the same army(SPACE MARINES).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaggedjaw said:


> Due to all of the negative comments this petition is about as useful as having 6 codexs for the same army(SPACE MARINES).


Well there you go. Seems that fate is conspiring to ensure that the little fuckers never come back.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Baseless opinions?
The Squats were a race that was made for people to enjoy playing, and i want to do just that. However, since there are no new models or rules, I cant play them.
And i know of at least 170 people who support the squats(very few of them are here).


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Your right. Which is what we have been saying. But of course it is all one huge anti squat conspiracy, Right? 

OR! Your idea sucks. You cant defend your claims. And it is a pointless endeavor. GW doesnt care if you get 5000 signitures, or names or whatever the fuck you get. It doesnt matter. If you care this much make your own codex. But GW doesnt give a fuck.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Baseless opinions?
> The Squats were a race that was made for people to enjoy playing, and i want to do just that. However, since there are no new models or rules, I cant play them.
> And i know of at least 170 people who support the squats(very few of them are here).


Then do the work yourselves; make a home-brew dex and distribute it to the absent, faceless masses!


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Baseless opinions?
> The Squats were a race that was made for people to enjoy playing, and i want to do just that. However, since there are no new models or rules, I cant play them.
> And i know of at least 170 people who support the squats(very few of them are here).


Baseless because of these 170 people ive seen about 2 and thats not exactly what i call a solid base. 

Yes they did try to make squats a race for people to enjoy playing, and why do you think they got rid of them? Because no one enjoyed playing them, as you can tell from this thread.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Im saying admins are only supposed to be neutral in discussions(no matter what).
> And i've been getting messages from people who support it but aren't posting.


Im sorry but ive been a long serving Admin at another site for just under 3 yrs now and we have been allowed to say what ever we want so long as it follows the general rules, sicne jsut because we are Admins we have opinions too, so why shouldnt we share them. Its we should use our power for our personal views.

And to them im sorry but they really need to man up, its a forum for gods sakes and if they support them liek you say then they will sow support regardless of what we think.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok then consider this. If they released new Squat stuff then 5000(thats your number) people would have to buy at least codex($25), a leader($15), and 2 boxes of infantry($60). now that is the bare minimum and that would be at least $100 per person you are looking at so they would get $500,000 if people bought the bare minimums(which they almost never do). So if there were 5000 people who supported it then it would generate at least half a million dollars in sales. I dont know about you but that's a lot of money. So if they didn't listen to 5000 peoples demands they'd be missing out on a large amount of cash.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No they fucking wouldn't. They have to pay for the plastic, the writers, the trucks, the planes, the ships(shipping), the packaging, the ink, the paper, the molds... which just happen to cost, oh idk, MORE money than would be generated by those few thousand people, and a fuckload of other expenses.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Ok then consider this. If they released new Squat stuff then 5000(thats your number) people would have to buy at least codex($25), a leader($15), and 2 boxes of infantry($60). now that is the bare minimum and that would be at least $100 per person you are looking at so they would get $500,000 if people bought the bare minimums(which they almost never do). So if there were 5000 people who supported it then it would generate at least half a million dollars in sales. I dont know about you but that's a lot of money. So if they didn't listen to 5000 peoples demands they'd be missing out on a large amount of cash.


HAHAHAHA Im sorry but thats fail, bear in mind the amount it costs to model and advertise, just for 5000 people, im sorry btu when you take into overheads too let alone the time, thats nothing. 

Im sorry but people speculae that a reason GW killed of the Squats was because they didnt sell well at all, and you just want them to repeat the same thing.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Ok then consider this. If they released new Squat stuff then 5000(thats your number) people would have to buy at least codex($25), a leader($15), and 2 boxes of infantry($60). now that is the bare minimum and that would be at least $100 per person you are looking at so they would get $500,000 if people bought the bare minimums(which they almost never do). So if there were 5000 people who supported it then it would generate at least half a million dollars in sales. I dont know about you but that's a lot of money. So if they didn't listen to 5000 peoples demands they'd be missing out on a large amount of cash.


1. Gw doesnt make the full price of items in profit, it actually does cost money to make these things if you would stop and think about it.

2. Do you have any idea how much money it would take to design and then create a whole new range of miniatures? 

3. Think about how much more they could make by say, updating any of the 10 or so races we already have.

4. I thought you said 170 people, not 5000. And why exactly arent those 5000 people backing you up right now.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry dude, but that was an econ fail.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing a return of the squats (i personally use a selection of them as traitors in my old LatD army) but i know in my heart GW won't ever do it. Personally i find squats a more appealing prospect to play than DE, Tau or even Eldar but despite my dislike for these races i would never wish them banished from existance. I think the main reason that Squats form such a heated debate for those who would like a chance to play them is that they have reached a point where they are the apophesis of everything the hobby is meant to represent. 

Everything about the hobby is designed to allow the user full creative freedom, roman legionaire marines? british army IG? both exist as do many other random imaginative spin offs. A deamon army based on imperial saints? sure. An IG mobster army? Go for it. A tech priest army that is a counts as space marine group? why not?. But the squats automatically will bring the wrath of GW whenever they raise their short bearded heads.

The concept for dwarves in space should work, i mean increased gravity should indeed result in shorter stature and higher muscle and bone density. So to be told that this concept is anathma when an army composed of creatures mutated far beyond anything which we can see in nature is viable just feels like a poke in the eye with a sharp tentacle. 

Whilst i love the squat concept (not their name you understand) and would even agree to let a user field Zoats i have no dillusions that GW would ever budge on these models. The best you cna do is come to an agreement with your regular opponents and count them as something else or play home grown rules. 

I personally would just be happy to be able to take my stunties outside to a gw store or a gaming group which isn't my regular one without the veterans looking at my squats and making a comment like . "Oh you're one of those players.."

I can't understand the hate, though i suppose the massive number of posts like this can't help. As i've said i find nothing appealing about the whole eldar range but i don't actively wish them into oblivion and to see people doing just that with the squats when they actually have a legitimate out is upsetting. I mean is it really inconceivable that not every single Squat was in their home systems when the nids attacked? they were an army that could ally with pretty much every other "goody" army and fought in wars across the galaxy. Isn't it even slightly possible that maybe a couple of these allied forces survived? The same with the zoats. 

Before you condemn the squats to the black abyss of loathing consider what it would be like if GW decided one of your preferred races weren't pulling their weight and so were just killed off. Mordians weren't selling very well so they decide to have their home world exploded for example. Everyone has armies they like and don't like and whilst the Squats are not by a long shot the best army in the game (i know they're not actually in teh game but i'm on a roll here) there are still people out there who liked them and would like to see them return in one form or another. Even if it is just a single datasheet for Apocalypse that can be added to existing armies. Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> 4. I thought you said 170 people, not 5000. And why exactly arent those 5000 people backing you up right now.


He used 5000 because someone mentioned that evne if you got 5000 people to sign the petition GW areny going to care. Thats why he switched to 5000 from 170 in his VERY VERY BAD example


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a return of the squats (i personally use a selection of them as traitors in my old LatD army) but i know in my heart GW won't ever do it.


Finally a voice of reason on the other side of this arguement. (I still hate the little bastards)


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> Finally a voice of reason on the other side of this arguement. (I still hate the little bastards)


But this is what i dont get, if they guy wants them back so badly why doesnt he just either make a homebrew dex, or just use a current 1 as a stand in dex, like Orks for example but use Dwarf models? Its not hard surely


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Loli said:


> But this is what i dont get, if they guy wants them back so badly why doesnt he just either make a homebrew dex, or just use a current 1 as a stand in dex, like Orks for example but use Dwarf models? Its not hard surely


Yeah really, I play traitor guard and do you see me constantly complaining about not having my own dex and models. Theres already a full dwarf range for conversions and 10 codexes to choose from, what more do you need?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok the traitor guard is easy to play since they are just IG but no army is like the squats. They had a high T, WS, Sv, and Ld but were slow and usually only had human strength. non of the other armies have a combination of stats in such a way that they can be used as a suitable squat replacement. The fact is their stats is what made them special.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Which leads me back to my previous statement; build your own codex.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

But then it cant be used in a tournament.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

...but isnt it better than NOTHING. Since you have pointed out about three hundred times squats have nothing. Show some initiative instead of complaining about it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> But then it cant be used in a tournament.


My favorite model is one that I can NEVER use in a tournament... yet I still use it. If you want something done then do it yourself. Don't depend upon on others to do it for you.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> My favorite model is one that I can NEVER use in a tournament... yet I still use it. If you want something done then do it yourself. Don't depend upon on others to do it for you.


ooh really? what is it?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Custem chapter master. Big dude on a thunder wolf.... well he will be once I get him done.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Custem chapter master. Big dude on a thunder wolf.... well he will be once I get him done.


why can't he be used in tournies?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> why can't he be used in tournies?


He probably uses a non-GW model.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

None GW rules as well.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

...Ah that makes sense I thought by you're main army you meant you play SW rules with Chaos bits (SPIKEH BITZ!) on them


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Man, looks like i was late to the party. The other thread got close before i could join the anti-squat image dump. Ah well, GO INFORMATION CONTROL!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> But then it cant be used in a tournament.


If you want to use them in a Tournament, then for fucks sake use them as Rattlings or normal IG Infantry! :angry:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For anyone that is counting I have killed about 70 hippies! You'll hear about them in tomorrow's news. Especially if you read the Daily Mail. 

Please think of the hippies that are suffering because of your stupidity.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Doelago said:


> If you want to use them in a Tournament, then for fucks sake use them as Rattlings or normal IG Infantry! :angry:


Advice: Read the entire thread before responding.

We've already established that this individual is upset because he doesn't feel that there's any means of adequately representing Squats using the current Codex books available, so telling him to use them as Ratlings or Guardsmen isn't very helpful, is it?

Not that I'm sympathetic to the idea of using Squats or anything. It's just I feel the need to point out dumb stuff when I see it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Advice: Read the entire thread before responding.
> 
> We've already established that this individual is upset because he doesn't feel that there's any means of adequately representing Squats using the current Codex books available, so telling him to use them as Ratlings or Guardsmen isn't very helpful, is it?
> 
> Not that I'm sympathetic to the idea of using Squats or anything. It's just I feel the need to point out dumb stuff when I see it.


I like the bit at the end were you point out the dumb stuff but also make sure your not grouped in with the OP's crazy squat fetish.

Anyway i think after 19 pages and not one convincing argument why the squats should return its pretty clear that GW were justified with there decision to kill them off,well at least to the heresy online community anyway.

the facts are
never had a codex
Written out in 2nd edition
poor model range
Bad sales

but most importantly and for me this is the clincher, even if the other reasons were not present this would be enough to keep them dead.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Katie drake says no!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> but most importantly and for me this is the clincher, even if the other reasons were not present this would be enough to keep them dead.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I never knew you cared so much. Why, I think I might tear up! :cray:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I never knew you cared so much. Why, I think I might tear up! :cray:


Well according to my wife any argument a woman puts forward is a stronger argument because it was put forward by a woman and if I say shes wrong she just twists my nipples until i agree with her, so by default anything you say is law around here unless Alice disagrees with you.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Well according to my wife any argument a woman puts forward is a stronger argument because it was put forward by a woman and if I say shes wrong she just twists my nipples until i agree with her, so by default anything you say is law around here unless Alice disagrees with you.


Nipple twisting. :shok: Kinky.

But yeah. Flattery will get you nowhere with me, good sir. Bribery however...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Advice: Read the entire thread before responding.
> 
> We've already established that this individual is upset because he doesn't feel that there's any means of adequately representing Squats using the current Codex books available, so telling him to use them as Ratlings or Guardsmen isn't very helpful, is it?
> 
> Not that I'm sympathetic to the idea of using Squats or anything. It's just I feel the need to point out dumb stuff when I see it.


But it think the problem is, is that he seems to want everything like models, offical tourny use, rules etc without losing anything. Sure there isnt any rule book, but both the homebrew codex or usings a current one ideas he can at least have some sort of Squat. Sure he isnt getting everything he wants but it better than nothing. If he doesnt feel the current army books represent the squats well he should just go homebrew. So what he wont be able to go to Tournys but use among friends has go to be better than nothing.

I like Traitor Guard but i feel the idea of using the IG codex is wrong, thats why id use the IA7 since i like the Nurgle stuff compared to the Khorne stuff. Sure i wouldnt be able to use it in Official Tournys but id be able to use it among friends which at least satisfies by desire to feild what i beleive to be a true Trator Guard army in part. But he seems to want everything without budging.

And regarding if an army i love went away its one of those things you have to accept, i almost thpugh DE would be slowly written out, (gld the are getting the update) but if they were gone then id just have to use the Eldar dex with DE models or something. There are ways around it but he seems to want a full GW release or something.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Loli said:


> So what he wont be able to go to Tournys but use among friends has go to be better than nothing.


If he specifically brings up that he'd be unable to use his HomeSquats in a tournament then clearly "so what?" doesn't work since tournaments are important to him.

That's like telling an injured professional football/soccer player that he'll never be able to play at a professional level again, but at least he can play with other people that are in wheelchairs. If this person wanted to play the game at a casual level, they would.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> If he specifically brings up that he'd be unable to use his HomeSquats in a tournament then clearly "so what?" doesn't work since tournaments are important to him.
> 
> That's like telling an injured professional football/soccer player that he'll never be able to play at a professional level again, but at least he can play with other people that are in wheelchairs. If this person wanted to play the game at a casual level, they would.


Very true, but the football player would at some point have to say "bollocks, playing at pro level aint gonna happen for me, i need to move on and stop bitching to people who have already moved on and no matter how much i whine about it or make facebook groups i should accept that the past is the past and playing football was a terrible idea anyway"


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If he converts dwarf fantasy figures so they have guns then I see no reason why they cannot represent orks. (NOT be orks but use the rules since they are similar races.)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> If he converts dwarf fantasy figures so they have guns then I see no reason why they cannot represent orks. (NOT be orks but use the rules since they are similar races.)


He explained this, I think in the other thread that got pwnt by Horus.

His reasoning was that Squats had a high WS, Toughness, armor and good Ld, but have only human level Strength and are very slow (from back in the day when infantry didn't move at a fixed rate). Orks can do the WS and Toughness but tend to suffer in the armor and Ld departments pretty severely. Also, with the Waaagh! ability it becomes difficult to represent the slow-ass Squats when you can move, run and assault all in a single turn.

All that being said, I do think that other than Space Marines or maybe Sisters of Battle, Orks are your best bet for representing Squats in modern 40K. That is without creating homebrewn rules, of course.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

God I hope we never see squats again.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> 1.Show me any current fluff that the squats are in
> 2.if you dislike something you are basically saying that at one point you had respect for it. Although, dislike and hate are practically the same word.
> 3.didn't they say that about alot of removed races?(chaos dwarfs come to mind)
> also why are you posting here if you dont like the squats? This forum is for people who want the squats back and because of your guys posts the people who do want them back dont want to post do to all of the negative posts so they have to support it in other ways.
> Also Baron Spikey are your supposed to be one of the admins for the site? If so then you are supposed to help keep the peace in the forums, not create more chaos.


1) I don't talk about the Crimean War but I don't deny it fucking happened, why should GW talk about a race they purposely killed off?
2) If I dislike something it means I don't like it, I don't understand why I would have to respect something to be able to then dislike it down the line- not a fan of Nazi's myself (don't hate them as that's a very powerful emotion) and I'm pretty sure I've never respected them. 

I'm actually just a moderator and if I'd known that taking this position would mean I'd have to sign away any ability to become involved in discussions and present my own opinions on things I would have told Jez where to go- if someone really rips into you personally then I'll defend you and take appropriate action against your aggressor but I'm not bound by law to stand by and do bugger all when I see something I disagree vehemently with.


GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a return of the squats [more stuff Baron Spikey can't be bothered filling his post by quoting]


This guy has a real reason why he likes Squats, a reason I can respect even if I don't agree with it. You on the other hand are A) deluded, and B) have yet to present a proper reason for your wanting the squats to return beyond _'because they're gone'_

(There was a third point but I'm a staff member so I won't post something like that)

p.s annoying Katie Drake is great fun, certainly when the Atlantic separates me from any vengeful reprisal


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have already stated my views on the return of the Squats so won't bother again.

Something that keeps popping into my head when this thread jumps back to the top of the listings I have to share though.

Its a mental image of a Carnefex barfing up the undigested skeleton of a squat warrior complete with helmet and Lasgun. (Much like a cat with a hairball.) :laugh:

Sorry had to share.

My eternal thanks and 36 reppage to any artist that produces a quality picture along these lines.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

@ jaggedjaw: im getting the idea you think gw discontinued squats to be bastards, and nobody wants them back...to be bastards.

thats completely wrong, gw canceled them because the writers couldnt continue their fluff, the moddlers couldnt take the models any further, and most importantly of all - the community diddnt want or like them.

after all gw is a business and the squats were an utter failure, it makes sense to not continue something that isnt helping everything.
besides, after reading thru this thread it seems there still isnt any support for them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> @ jaggedjaw: im getting the idea you think gw discontinued squats to be bastards.


It is true, those time-traveling mother fuckers!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually orks can emulate squat high LD. With mob rule they become fearless with 12 or more models.

Secondly just ignore the ork waaagh! rule if you think it is against squat ideals. Makes it harder to win but will be more fluffy.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Its a mental image of a Carnefex barfing up the undigested skeleton of a squat warrior complete with helmet and Lasgun. (Much like a cat with a hairball.) :laugh:
> 
> Sorry had to share.
> 
> My eternal thanks and 36 reppage to any artist that produces a *quality* picture along these lines.


I'm not an artist, and its nowhere near quality but...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> I have already stated my views on the return of the Squats so won't bother again.
> 
> Something that keeps popping into my head when this thread jumps back to the top of the listings I have to share though.
> 
> ...












http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=5495&cat=633 if picture doesn't show it's for now in the gallery!


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> I have already stated my views on the return of the Squats so won't bother again.
> 
> Something that keeps popping into my head when this thread jumps back to the top of the listings I have to share though.
> 
> ...


I have put my rather sub par skills in microsoft paint to work in a lame attempt to meet your challenge. You decide whether its worth any rep or eternal thanks.

View attachment 8452


EDIT: In the time it took to draw my beautiful picture, you damn ninjas took up the challenge too. Its on!!!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would like to see Hrud or Tarellian dog soldiers as new playable races.

Squats were a wrong turn in 40k evolution, if they did re-release them, they would need alot of tweaking.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

My friends, I bring you an important news bulletin:


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

...isn't that poster technically pro-squats.
And why are you guys drifting back to the tyranids?
honestly your stupid bug humor just makes things worse.
and sy what you want but that is a cool pic you choose for the poster.
Come to think of it, I only joined this thread because of those dumb tyranid jokes. I mean honestly dont you people have respect for the "dead"?
I actually have an image for what should happen to the next tyranid joke but i wont post it YET.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Eh, humor is good every now and again. lol Just found that and thought it was somewhat pertinent to the topic.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sisters of Battle could make a good stand in codex for squats. 

Heck, you can even reflavor acts of faith as "techno-babble points" or some shite.

Be kinda cool.


Not that I'm in favor of squats returning at all, just a thought that SoB would be better than Orkz.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

jaggedjaw said:


> I actually have an image for what should happen to the next tyranid joke but i wont post it YET.


*insert obligatory 'Nid joke that pisses you off*

40k should be set apart from WFB. Squats is not a step in that direction - if you ask me. Sure, Eldar might be doing that, but at least they sell well (I assume)!


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> My friends, I bring you an important news bulletin:


We could pass through the mines of Moria...they might be there


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> For anyone that is counting I have killed about 70 hippies! You'll hear about them in tomorrow's news. Especially if you read the Daily Mail.
> 
> Please think of the hippies that are suffering because of your stupidity.


:shok:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> We could pass through the mines of Moria...they might be there


We sent out a S&R to the mines-unfortunatly, all they found were a bunch of poorly modeled drunk midgets form the LoTR range.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

gally912 said:


> Sisters of Battle could make a good stand in codex for squats.
> 
> Heck, you can even reflavor acts of faith as "techno-babble points" or some shite.
> 
> ...


Thats actually a pretty good idea. Grudge points. 

I might have to buy the SoB dex now to see how it fits for a Stronghold Remnant force.

Cheers for the pics folks.
PS I loved the Squats, but think they are a spent force fluffwise.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hippypancake said:


>


The best things the Tyranids have ever done in the history of 40k! A glass of bear (Squat brain soap) for them! :drinks:


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

gally912 said:


> Sisters of Battle could make a good stand in codex for squats.
> 
> Heck, you can even reflavor acts of faith as "techno-babble points" or some shite.
> 
> ...


That might actualy work out well.
there T and is too low but i'll let it slide.
and here's the pic.
also do you guys feel the same way about the genestealer cults?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> That might actualy work out well.
> there T and is too low but i'll let it slide.
> and here's the pic.
> also do you guys feel the same way about the genestealer cults?


They were stupid as shit, imperial guard,chaos deamons and genesneakers riding in limo's, this army list was just a vehicle to use the very nice metal and plastic range of genesteelers from space hulk in rogue trader, again another experimental army like many others that had no place in 40k once GW had figured out that the game actually had legs and they could develop it.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

So the idea was interesting but how they carried it out stunk?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

No, both the idea, and the execution of the idea, was crap.

As to the squats, I like them and would do an army of them, but using a valid GW codex, not some home-grown piece of crap. I considered using IG first, and also possibly space wolves - warlord and hearthguard on bikes - TWC, on foot - lord and wolf guard, guildmaster - iron priest, warriors are grey hunters and droppods are termite assault vehicles, mole mortars are lonfangs with missiles, etc


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> So the idea was interesting but how they carried it out stunk?


Its a very interesting bit of fluff, but thats mainly because it was written as a back story to space hulk and more importantly deathwing, The cult idea was interesting from the point that it allowed the use of a genuine non warhammer fantasy alien to be used in the game of 40k, but it was quickly established that the idea was poor and the tyranids hive mind ultimately worked better than the cult idea.

Another thing that really needs to be said is that both the Cult list and the Squats were from a completely different era, Rogue trader was the basis for 40k but it was a very different animal, you could pretty much chuck anything on the board and it had the flexibility to run a game with it. I can remember 2000 point games were we had maybe 30 to 40 models on the board and no vehicles, you could field 15 harliequins at 2000 points and be lucky to kill 5 of them in a game.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

...o.k. those were some small games.
And why not use both?
The cults could be controlled by the Hive mind.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> ...o.k. those were some small games.
> And why not use both?
> The cults could be controlled by the Hive mind.


Its your game so you can use what you want, the Cult army had three armies within its make up, stealers, chaos and guard, the chaos and the guard you could argue the fluff no problem, but to have steelers working with chaos the fluff argument would be that the hive mind has lost contact and chaos has stepped in and taken over control of the lost stealers.

But again your in home brew territory as cults like this will never see light of day from GW, model wise Ebay for the hybrids everything else you can get off the shelf.
should they come back ? no
will GW bring them back? no


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

so you guys just don't like most of the "lost races? Its not just squats?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I have no problem with any of them I just think that genestealer cults were poorly implemented, squats are cool but I can understand why other people don't like them, and even harlequins are a 'lost' race as they are no longer a stand alone army.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

...they used to be a stand alone? that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

jaggedjaw said:


> ...they used to be a stand alone? that doesn't make sense.


Why?

A chap from my old FLGS actually took a all Quins force to the GT during the 2nd Edition days.

I was his practice opponent, bloody annoying they were too as everything kept jumping out of close combat.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Lets look on the positive side, at least this isn't a thread to bring back the CHAOS SQUATS!!!


































Little angry eggs... so dumb.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

You can easily use the new IG codex for chaos cults. My mutants are classed as conscript squads with the traitors being standard guardsmen. big mutants become ogryns and you cna come up with some sort o deamonic entity to represent the vehicles. Or just use the old lost and the damned list. 
Genestealer cults are actually pretty easy to rep using the old LatD list (Deamon prince = brood father etc) but don't really have a good way being repped in the most up to date books. maybe orks? Light vehicles, crap shooting and good in cc. Plus the ability to take more accurate cannon fodder units as less modified cultists as well as a big cc monster in charge and the ability to use psychic chars.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> ...they used to be a stand alone? that doesn't make sense.


Made perfect sense, the harlequins actually had an army list before the craftworlds existed, they were damn powerful too, the solitare was a complete bad ass.
What you refer to as "lost races" is a bit of a false description,like i said the game evolved. GW didnt really expect 40k to take off, they openly admit that they expected it to last 6 months to a year at best and it was kinda chucked together in a "what if elves lived in space" friday night in a bar after too many beers kinda way, but something just clicked with the fans, Had a pretty good back ground story,some very iconic artwork, multipart plastic marines and the novel idea of dwarves and elves in space, i think it was a bit of fresh air in a room full of fantasy and historic army smoke. 

In many way i imagine that GW given the chance again would have taken a different approach to 40k and its fluff, much of what was written way back , starts to unravel when you start to look at the reality of warfare,interstellar travel and physics, the same goes for many of the choices of races they included 20 years ago, The original races in 40k were included because they were in warhammer fantasy battle/roleplaying game, but i dont think any real thought was given to there long term future or more complex back stories at the beginning of rogue trader 40k.

The game evolved and so did the races, evolution was kind to some and harsh to others,i suppose squats and the cults evolved into the race that ate/controlled them, the tyranids are a far more exciting enemy race and 40k is a much richer place for them, same could be said for the Tau, i personally dont like them but im glad we have the Tau rather than space rats .


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Made perfect sense, the harlequins actually had an army list before the craftworlds existed, they were damn powerful too, the solitare was a complete bad ass.
> What you refer to as "lost races" is a bit of a false description,like i said the game evolved. GW didnt really expect 40k to take off, they openly admit that they expected it to last 6 months to a year at best and it was kinda chucked together in a "what if elves lived in space" friday night in a bar after too many beers kinda way, but something just clicked with the fans, Had a pretty good back ground story,some very iconic artwork, multipart plastic marines and the novel idea of dwarves and elves in space, i think it was a bit of fresh air in a room full of fantasy and historic army smoke.
> 
> In many way i imagine that GW given the chance again would have taken a different approach to 40k and its fluff, much of what was written way back , starts to unravel when you start to look at the reality of warfare,interstellar travel and physics, the same goes for many of the choices of races they included 20 years ago, The original races in 40k were included because they were in warhammer fantasy battle/roleplaying game, but i dont think any real thought was given to there long term future or more complex back stories at the beginning of rogue trader 40k.
> ...


I almost gave you +rep for this post, but I don't want to ruin what you have.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gally912 said:


> I almost gave you +rep for this post, but I don't want to ruin what you have.


well thank you for thinking of me


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

USA, USA!

I am sorry, but these little buggers are terribly ugly.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> USA, USA!
> 
> I am sorry, but these little buggers are terribly ugly.


like baby dreds :3


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Little angry eggs...


I shall quote myself... because I can.



the-ad-man said:


> like baby dreds :3


More like a dreads poop...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> More like a dreads poop...


No.... I am pretty sure that if a dread dropped a hot one it would look better than that.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah the only kind of squats i dont want to see are the chaos squats(DON'T KILL ME KHRONE!!!)


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry bits I had to xD

I would rather chaos squats then norm squats because tehy have a even smaller chance


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow I can't even believe he found Chaos Squats. I remember wanting to collect an army of Epic Squats with the huge tanks and the blimp, but then I was a broke teen at the time so the possibility of that happening: null and void.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> so you guys just don't like most of the "lost races? Its not just squats?


I have no problem with the Genestealer Cults, good fluffwise, and someone could make an interesting kill team mission where some Astartes exterminated their nest or whatever their HQ is called... But if they should have a own codex? NO! 

Harlequins? Let them stay as a part of the Eldar, no stand alone codex for them!

And the Squats? Well, as the huge Carnifex already found the small guys and ate them for breakfest....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaggedjaw said:


> so you guys just don't like most of the "lost races? Its not just squats?


I like most of the lost and more obscure races. I have no use for the Jokearo, but the Enslavers, Hrud, Harlequins, Exodite Eldar, Crone World Eldar and more are all of great interest to me. I'd love to see these races get some sort of attention from GW because I think they're cool concepts, but I wouldn't go so far as to request an actual Codex for any of them because there simply aren't the resources for another army right now.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

o.k. first of please don't go into the tyranid jokes again.
second so long as they at least mention the squats in some of their fluff i'll be fine(i'd probabley die from shock if they made them an army again)
third(i'm just putting this here because its kind of creepy) when i first started plating 40k I imagined a race that looked just like the hrud did in their first picture, in fact I imaganed basically the main grouping of people in that picture as the bases for some sort of xenos dogs of war type army(except that they didn't actually have merc.s. they were basically a collection of minor xenos races.)
And finally
Something that keeps popping into my head when this thread jumps back to the top of the listings I have to share though.

Its a mental image of a Carnefex barfing up the undigested skeleton of a squat warrior complete with helmet and Lasgun. (Much like a cat with a hairball.)

Although that image bugs me if some one could make a diorama with that as the center piece then they probably could rank in the top 3 (or get an honorable mention) at a gold daemon.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

We're not actually joking about the Tyranids. They really did eat the Squats.

Xenos Dogs of War are Tau.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

I meant no clear cut leader for the Xenos thing but I do like tau.
And when I said bug jokes I didn't mean the saying the Tyranids ate the squats. I meant stuff like this:
(They were eaten by the Tyranids.)
Well, at least that had a use after all!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

But they were eaten by the Tyranids


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

I know. However something GW said that most people forget is that most of the ones that were in the army with the IG survived and most of the non home worlds evacuated their populations before the Imperium could get them. So there are still survivors looking for a new home world.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Squats are 'said' not to have any link to the Demiurg race, but we all know that's propaganda.

Squats = Demiurg. Demiurg are part of the *Tau Empire.*

So, if you need to play pot-bellied bearded space dwarves, go get a few Demiurg and Tau ships for BFG.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

wait the demiurg have models?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

.... Yes and no; BFG is a ship based game so the actual race has no model, but they do have ships


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> .... Yes and no; BFG is a ship based game so the actual race has no model, but they do have ships


Good thing too, I can only imagine how ugly the models would be.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

well the only reason i don't like the demiurg is because i heard rumors that they were going to be blue.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The squats do not need to be braught back, they need to be updated. Completely overhauled. I'm no expert, but wasnt the time of the squat also the time of goff rockas and the like? And every model from that time period sucks (with the possible exeption of techmarines on jetbikes, the arbites, and the aformentioned ork metalheads) 

I'm going to stop myself before I start ranting incoherently and say it simply: Update them, make them badass, make them angry, and make them grimdark. If fantasy dwarves can be badass, why cant space ones?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> The squats do not need to be braught back, they need to be updated. Completely overhauled. I'm no expert, but wasnt the time of the squat also the time of goff rockas and the like? And every model from that time period sucks (with the possible exeption of techmarines on jetbikes, the arbites, and the aformentioned ork metalheads)
> 
> I'm going to stop myself before I start ranting incoherently and say it simply: Update them, make them badass, make them angry, and make them grimdark. If fantasy dwarves can be badass, why cant space ones?


Cant update what doesnt exsist. Dont you people have any repsect for the Dead!? Let them Rest In Peace!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fuck the dead; ignore them!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

What if they did reinvent their image? Made them different from the old squats? I mean orks used to be good shoots and have tin boyz and the Imperium used War bots.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They should add them as a race allied to the Tau.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Fuck the dead


I'm pretty sure that's illegal in most countries.


I'm happy with the Squats being 'nid food.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> They should add them as a race allied to the Tau.


So reinvent them as a new race, lets call them the Demiurg for now, what a great idea...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> So reinvent them as a new race, lets call them the Demiurg for now, what a great idea...


:wink: I know, that's why it fits.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm pretty sure that's illegal in most countries.


 Only if you do it wrong.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought this thread went the way of the Squats... 
Its old hack people, they are NOT coming back, get over it and move on already.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> I thought this thread went the way of the Squats...
> Its old hack people, they are NOT coming back, get over it and move on already.
> 
> SGMAlice


Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I thought this thread went the way of the Squats...
> Its old hack people, they are NOT coming back, get over it and move on already.
> 
> SGMAlice


Now that you have said that, obviously it will never be posted in from here on out. :laugh: It's a thread, which already has a habit of reincarnation, about bringing back a race that was removed from the game before many of the newer players even became aware of the games existence. The point is that it won't die.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Now that you have said that, obviously it will never be posted in from here on out. :laugh: It's a thread, which already has a habit of reincarnation, about bringing back a race that was removed from the game before I even many of the newer players even became aware of the games existence. The point is that it won't die.


Aye, i know its a futile endeavour but so is fighting the Tyranids; The Squats found that out the hard way :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Squats would probably make them a lot of money if they brought them back.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Squats would probably make them a lot of money if they brought them back.


Somehow you typed 'make' rather than 'cost'- thought I'd just point out your mistake


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> Somehow you typed 'make' rather than 'cost'- thought I'd just point out your mistake


lol what's wrong with them, they could be cool if done right. The description of the demiurg is pretty cool, so could they.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Squats would probably make them a lot of money if they brought them back.


look at it this way, if they introduced any new race they would make a lot of money as people would want to play them. And if they used a race people already had an idea about and redid them then more people might start playing again.
also stop the nid jokes. please stop them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I remember when they introduced Tau, they became super popular.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It was one joke. You are going to have to develop a sense of humor at some point. Lol might as well be now.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaggedjaw said:


> also stop the nid jokes. please stop them.


What did the Tyranid say to the Squat?

"Om nom nom."


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe the general staff stance on these 'Nids jokes is:

If they amuse us then please continue with our blessing.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

ok make one more tyranid joke and i will personally discover a way to genetically engineer them and have them go to your house and eat you(and only you).


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds fair and, though I can't speak for the rest of the staff, I fully endorse this idea too.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well at least the 'Nids got to destory peoples lame as Squats without really noticing or giving a damn, oh seems very similar to our attitude on the matter


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

that's it!I'm going to my lab! See you in 7 days!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaggedjaw said:


> that's it!I'm going to my lab! See you in 7 days!


Why did the Tyranid cross the road?

To eat the Squat on the other side.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Why did the Tyranid cross the road?
> 
> To eat the Squat on the other side.


:laugh: Best joke ever! Have some rep!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

quick question. what are tyranids made of?(AND DONT SAY SQUATS)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Organic matter.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Organic matter.


_Organic Matter_ consisting of mostly SQUATS! 

SGMAlice


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

jaggedjaw said:


> quick question. what are tyranids made of?(AND DONT SAY SQUATS)


Slugs and snails and puppy dogs tails....wait a minute i've seen this recipe before.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Tyranids ate all the lil bastards, they arn't coming back unless you want space zombies. (other then the necrons)


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

wouldn't space zombies be a nurgle thing? either way.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sad for the poor bastards who DID collect the S-word army, suddenly you have to change you tactics, codex, everything but the models. Unlucky fethers...

Midnight


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Sad for the poor bastards who DID collect the S-word army, suddenly you have to change you tactics, codex, everything but the models. Unlucky fethers...
> 
> Midnight


People actually collected them? I thought they were just some kind of twisted joke by GW.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> People actually collected them? I thought they were just some kind of twisted joke by GW.


Nah your right, they arent real, never were never will be  These people just believe that they exsisted for the sake of their own sanity. Its all an ilusion by GW, to create interest in something that doesnt exist, never will do and never has. Squats arent real


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Loli said:


> Nah your right, they arent real, never were never will be  These people just believe that they exsisted for the sake of their own sanity. Its all an ilusion by GW, to create interest in something that doesnt exist, never will do and never has. Squats arent real


so does that mean that the orks aren't real?
but i have a photo of one right here.
http://th00.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/269/5/8/life_size_ork__by_lightningtremlett-d2zksh0.jpg


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Orks have a codex. Orks:1 Squats: -1(for being crapped out by a bug)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

no, I think it means you lost this arguement weeks ago, and that that was clearly a joke regarding the idiocy of squats.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The squats are real! The survivors from the nid invasion just got lost while diggin a tunel into the enemy base.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> so does that mean that the orks aren't real?
> but i have a photo of one right here.
> http://th00.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/269/5/8/life_size_ork__by_lightningtremlett-d2zksh0.jpg


No Orks are real, we all know that. But these Squats as you call them arent real, just an illusion and made up by GW.

Weve been through this, before, numerous times


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

i have one more thing to say:
necomunda


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> i have one more thing to say:
> necomunda


Ive got to ask why you keep reviving this thread? Just let it die, seriously, and since you now seem to have Necromunda love why dont you make a thread in the appropriate section?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

no look at this
http://files.sigil.biz/data/gw_04_hi_ho_sq...miner_gangs.pdf
and it is still part of an official rule book.
and consider the rising number of squat threads.
also i dont think i posted the wiki yet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_(Warhammer_40,000)


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> no look at this
> http://files.sigil.biz/data/gw_04_hi_ho_sq...miner_gangs.pdf
> and it is still part of an official rule book.
> and consider the rising number of squat threads.
> ...


First the pdf cant be found, 2nd you poted a Wiki entry? WHY, my god man just give up.

Just go to 40konline get the Squat dex and be happy and leave this thread alone

Then go to the other gamesystem part of the forum and enjoy your Necromunda love.

PLEASE


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

wait that squat link worked fine an hour ago.
look either way it is still part of the official rules for an official gw game. so that means that, unfortunately, like the demiurg they are still a part of 40k.
try this one
http://files.sigil.biz/data/gw_04_hi_ho_squat_miner_gangs.pdf


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Sometimes, companies make mistakes. And Games Workshop made a mistake in the mid 80's by putting dwarves in space. 

Those of you in the United States (and possibly elsewhere, for all I know) should be familiar with OCEA. You know, the office that makes sure that if you get hideously maimed in the line of work, you get worker's compensation? Most hazardous jobs have a sign that says "Blah days since last accident." 

There's a sign just like that for the space dwarves. Whenever you speak their name (notice I have taken great care not to), the "No mention of this lameness for X days" resets to 0. And somebody has to go out and kill a puppy.

Please, stop speaking of these abominations. If only for the puppies.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> Sometimes, companies make mistakes. And Games Workshop made a mistake in the mid 80's by putting dwarves in space.
> 
> Those of you in the United States (and possibly elsewhere, for all I know) should be familiar with OCEA. You know, the office that makes sure that if you get hideously maimed in the line of work, you get worker's compensation? Most hazardous jobs have a sign that says "Blah days since last accident."
> 
> ...


puppies? that is honestly the weirdest way to tell someone "SHUT UP" i've ever heard as well as the cruelest
look here are some things i think they could change about the squats
1.the name(who the heck wants to be a squat?)
2.the weapons(while the mole-mortar, thud gun,neo plasma, and conversion beamer are cool they still use normal imperium weapons and they should have something better then those by now)
3.the exo armor(When i pictured exo armor i pictured like an ork deff dread with lasers and drills, not some Easter egg. Then again all of their walkers looked like that back then.)
look most every army had this look/feel back then and the only reason most people dont like the squats is because they were never updated so they still have that feel to them.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

There has been a few threads pop up over the years about *The Squat Question* and much heated conversation has been typed on the subject.

Hate them, love them I don't really give a fuck. The only thing that should be obvious to everyone is they are gone never to return.

Apart from the fact these Bring Them Back threads bug me and never have any original content, there has been something else that gets my goat about said threads.
That thing is, amongst all the strong opinion, slagging them off and saying they should be bought back/left dead I very rarely see anybody who actually has a clue what they are on about.

So lets get some things straight.

Squats withered and died during Second Edition the only way you could play them was with the Black and White booklet that came in the box set (Not usable at most Tourneys).

They played *very* well against other armies that got second edition dex due to the ability to abuse some basic rules and the fact that the B/W booklet was not balanced. (Templates never scattering more than half the distance the weapon was fired made suicide MultiMelta Trikes never miss and devastating. Squads of five stunties all with HBs for about 100pts, Graviton Gun Wargear card are some I _Used and Abused._ I only lost one game with my Squats in 2nd Ed to an all Jump Pack DA army.)

They were _never_ a mistake, just outdated and unsupported.( Shut it, Classic British Motocycles are crap by todays standards but it does not make them a mistake.)
Just look at the other 40k minis from the same release dates and most were pretty naff by todays standards.

Before I go into full rant here's the what really fucks me off about nearly all Squat threads....

*Have you ever been a Squat player?*

*Have you ever played against a Squat player?*

If you can't answer either of those questions with a yes, you don't really know what you are on about whatever side you take do you.

I'm off to sacrifice a litter of puppies now and fume out of the way.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

yes i have played the squats before.
I even wrote a very basic battle report on it.
heres the link to it:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?g...=ts#!/topic.php?uid=129186547122055&topic=281


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Just for the lolz.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Trollface strikes again, it seems. =/


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you guys ever heard the phrase "just throw the dog a bone"?


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes and by the looks of this thread; we all know who's the real winner.

That dog has had hundreds of bones here. :laugh: ===


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

what im saying is people are curious about the feel of how squats play because they've never played them or want to play them with up to date rules. so essentially if you humor them for a game and give them a feel for how they play then, according to you, most of them will not want to play them again.
Its like giving a little kid a slinky


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> what im saying is people are curious about the feel of how squats play because they've never played them or want to play them with up to date rules. so essentially if you humor them for a game and give them a feel for how they play then, according to you, most of them will not want to play them again.
> Its like giving a little kid a slinky


I think this thread has shown quite clearly the curious people are you, the rest of us dont want to see them ever,let alone play them or against them


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

There was no way I was reading through 30 pages of stuff and I'm sure someone has already said this but to the best of knowledge the Demiurg are the artists formerly known as squats.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

What about the groups of people on facebook who want to play squats and the Squat Stronghold?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> What about the groups of people on facebook who want to play squats and the Squat Stronghold?


Have they posted in this thread? Now they havnt, meaning you should just leave it and go to another 40k forum and try there since after 25+ pages of countless amounts of No and trolling you would realise that we aint interested in a Squat revival.

As you said before the people on Facebook aint posting here so you question kinda becomes null and void does it not.......


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Can this thread please just die already?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> Can this thread please just die already?


Maybe the 'nids will kill it off.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok this is definitely boring me now but I'm still trying to avoid locking the thread. 


This is a bring back the Squats Thread. 

For those that don't want them back, don't waste your time posting an answer, what the fuck does it matter, no new Dex will happen and if it did why does that matter to you. Nobodies gonna make you buy it.

For those that want them back, you are really wasting your time, if a greater demand during Third edition didn't do it what makes you think its gonna happen now.



TBH if everybody against bringing them back just shut up this thread would die. ( Remember double posting is against the rules of the forum.)


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Did a quick search for Squats on facebook, look what came up:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

El Mariachi said:


> Did a quick search for Squats on facebook


I found an other group, known as "Bring Back 40K Squats!"












> Newsflash.. a friend of mine say that GW may well be bringing out a race similar to the Squats butas an ally to the Tau!


Yeah... Sure... I really believe in what that Facebook guy said... Sounds so damn believable... And retarded...


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

look if you go through all of the pages for squats there are actually a good number of groups for squats. That and i have found very scant evidence that squats were supposed to go to third edition.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> look if you go through all of the pages for squats there are actually a good number of groups for squats. That and i have found very scant evidence that squats were supposed to go to third edition.


You do realize it is fifth edition, making what you just said completely irrelevant. And honestly who actually thinks that facebook groups can resurect the little bastards.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dear god just let those squats rest in piece in a rippers belly


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> And honestly who actually thinks that facebook groups can resurect the little bastards.


Yeah... What have Facebook groups actually managed to do? (Other than fill your whole news feed with crap...)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The only thing I've seen a FB group do in Aus is bring back Hey Hey it's Saturday and at first to Wednesday television - go figure? Though I view this as channel 9 having nothing better to put on otherwise it would be more 2 and a Half Men.

Other than that someone changed thier name to batman after getting like 5 people to join his group.

Squats are not making a comeback via FB because GW don't care about FB


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> The only thing I've seen a FB group do in Aus is bring back Hey Hey it's Saturday and at first to Wednesday television - go figure? Though I view this as channel 9 having nothing better to put on otherwise it would be more 2 and a Half Men.


I was wondering why they brought that horse shit of a show back.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Wait Commissar yarrick goes to Golgotha a Squat world and has a Squat army to hold off against the orks. Even thought they rewrote the history he still lost the fortress of arrogance there and they still went to the Squat stronghold there and they still referenced the Squats all throughout the book gunheads.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

We don't need another Codex clogging things up right now.

Also, please correct the spelling error in OP - the may have (in the view of some) made 'the perfect addition to' 40k, but they certainly didn't make 'the perfect edition to' it.

(Is that a spelling error? It's spelt right. A vocabulary error?)


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Really, TKE? Using "spelt" in a post criticizing others English?


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

It's to bad no one know how vicious the squats were in Epic(at least).

They should be brought back at least (as said) a secondary unit.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

I would like to see squats back. Primarily because I think it is messed up to kill off an army after people have already invested in it... I would be pissed if they turned around and said that my army was defeated, the end. No more anything for it.

At least, turn them into a mercenary unit that different factions could use. Eldar slave squats and what-have-you.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm glad they're gone. They were a silly looking lot.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOoooooooo...... threadromancy!!!


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Everytime I see the word squats I die a little inside, seriously the only thing good about them was when they got eaten by the nids. The only powers they possessed were to make everyone in GW/hobby shop rejoyce when they were discontinued.

SoI


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey wait aren't the Vostryan's Squats? I mean think about it:
1.they live on a high gravity world which causes them to be short
2.they all have beards
3.they all fight with heirlooms handed down for hundreds of years
4.they live on a world which specializes in mining and manufacturing 
5.they don't want to ruin there family's honor


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It wont be long before a company comes along with a serious alternative squat range.

Perhaps I know something? :wink:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Really, TKE? Using "spelt" in a post criticizing others English?


Not criticising at all. Spelt is legit. Like legit is. Or lol.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Why wont this thread ever die?!?!!?!?!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

We DO NOT want the squats back. 

For interests sake the squats are not the only ever army to have been discontinued. Other obvious examples to quote that were more serious were feral orks (since a lot of people paid a bit to use FW squiggoths), Kroot Mercenaries and Lost and the Damned. Who I would like to see return because they were developed and it just suck those soo bad who had a load of cultist figures for their Alpha Legion armies and LatD.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

let them die in peace already. they are where they belong. dead


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Lost and the Damned existed for, what? A year? Year and a half? They should be over it by now.

Holy hell...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Hey wait aren't the Vostryan's Squats? I mean think about it:
> 1.they live on a high gravity world which causes them to be short What? They do? They dont look short...
> 2.they all have beards What? You sure...?
> 3.they all fight with heirlooms handed down for hundreds of years Maybe...
> ...





















I cant find any significant similarities... 


*GO `NIDS! EAT THE FUCKERS! :yahoo:*

[Sends Dao on Squat hunt]


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

I've read the fluff and stuff on the Vostryan's that comes up in the imperial guard books and things. Alone that means nothing ,however, when they are all taken into consideration this points to a very near squat attempt. Besides there's a how many art upgrade difference between the squats and the Vostryan's?
And don't bash the Lost and the Damned, i enjoyed the cultists.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> when they are all taken into consideration this points to a very near squat attempt.


No, it does not... Vostroyans have nothing in common with the dwarfs...


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

ok fine whats your definition of a vostryan?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

A human that comes from a factory world, who because of a failure in the distant past are forced to give every first born to the Imperial Guard for military service.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Aren't the squats just short humans?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Squats are abhumans (like Ratlings and Ogryns), a stable mutation of the human genome that is so extreme they are no longer **** Sapiens.

So it's a little more complex than they're shorter than average.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Aren't all of the vostryan's said to be shorter then average?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Aren't all of the vostryan's said to be shorter then average?


I have not heard of such a thing...


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah according to their fluff there world has a higher then normal gravity. And in the books they never seem to shave because they seem to measure experience by if they have beards.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

wow.......just i cannot believe i read through this......


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kastle said:


> wow.......just i cannot believe i read through this......


Through the whole thread? :shok: You deserve a (small) doze of rep for that... You gotta be mad to do such a thing...


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

just bored man....and never heard of a squat til now....and would like not to hear of them again. 

sorry guys who all thought they were cool, i just don't think they really fit 5th ed or where GW plans on taking the game in the future.

thanks for the rep!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kastle said:


> just bored man....and never heard of a squat til now....and would like not to hear of them again.


Yea, I know... Sucks when something that sucks comes to ruin your day... Luckily to Tyranids took care of the bastards...


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

...ok how exactly are the squats bad?
And how are the vostryans not squats?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jaggedjaw said:


> ...ok how exactly are the squats bad?
> And how are the vostryans not squats?


Because they're not abhumans? Having a beard doesn't make someone a Squat.

Catachans come from a high gravity world but I don't see you calling them Squats, also Ogryns are from high gravity worlds- in abhuman terms they're the opposite of Squats!

Why ARE Vostroyans Squats is a better question?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OHGODMAKEITSTOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:suicide:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

jaggedjaw said:


> Aren't the squats just short humans?


With ALL due respect...if you don't know anything about the Squats fluff, then you shouldn't be making any claims about them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This whole thread wants me to tear my eyeballs out!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think its about time we had another thread with a petition to lock this thread


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i think its about time we had another thread with a petition to lock this thread


Pre-signed.


----------



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

Then GW must also bring Space Lizardmen  hahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------

